# best boots with steel toe



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

(last post for today promise. gotta get off here and do some chores.)

can you recommend a good low boot? low. I ride western and I have wide calves so unless they're wide, they're not going to fit. 

got my toe stepped on last week. strong boots though, so I'm okay. 

she's a good girl but it was pitch black outside and we're new together so we don't have our rhythm in walking in the dark. 

the toe of my boot is now dented. it was a good boot an ariat, I think - can't remember. lace up. I think I need a new boot. maybe one that won't dent after 1000+ lbs of horse stops it cold.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I would NOT recommend steel-toed boots for working around horses. I've heard horror stories about them crushing down on feet and requiring surgery to free your toes.


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

equiniphile said:


> I would NOT recommend steel-toed boots for working around horses. I've heard horror stories about them crushing down on feet and requiring surgery to free your toes.


makes sense. 
okay. thank you.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I, personally, swear by my steel toes. I've had ponies, horses, and drafts step on my feet and nothing bad came of it, but I'm very careful with any other brand..I'll have to get the brand tomorrow if you'd like, but they're my old trustees and have never let me down (aside from the fact that the lace frayed and broke..but that's a simple fix and nothing wrong with the boots. They're low, sturdy, steel toe has never let me down (multiple times, long and short lengths of time holding pressure, and two years into wear). I won't say they won't ever bend and crush your toes, but I trust them not to do so to mine, no matter what horse decides it's okay to stand on or use my foot as a push-off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

Iseul said:


> I, personally, swear by my steel toes. I've had ponies, horses, and drafts step on my feet and nothing bad came of it, but I'm very careful with any other brand..I'll have to get the brand tomorrow if you'd like, but they're my old trustees and have never let me down (aside from the fact that the lace frayed and broke..but that's a simple fix and nothing wrong with the boots. They're low, sturdy, steel toe has never let me down (multiple times, long and short lengths of time holding pressure, and two years into wear). I won't say they won't ever bend and crush your toes, but I trust them not to do so to mine, no matter what horse decides it's okay to stand on or use my foot as a push-off.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


thank you. that would be great! I wouldn't have thought of it myself but my instructor mentioned it. And my boots held up real well, considering. But the one she stepped on is permanently dented. And if she got me again on the same foot, I think my toe would be done for a while.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

My actual cowgirl boots (that I was convinced to start wearing instead) dented with just a bit of my mare's weight (hasn't happened again though, thankfully), so I went back to my steel toes, lol. Not to mention, with these boots, the steel comes all the way back to the lacing, a third up your foot. The boots I'm currently wearing only have about 2" at the toe and I won't be using them while I do farrier work or if my mare seems to be having a dumb day, lol.
I'll grab the brand when I get outside in a little.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Justin makes some pretty decent safety toe western boots, that arnt so pointy. Pretty much all I wear these days, I have lace up roper, and pull on both waterproof. DOnt believe that old wives tale BS about steel toes and safety shoes. If something strong enough/ heavy enough to crush a steel toe and damage your foot it would do much more damage to an unprotected foot. Go look it up on Mythbusters.
Oh here for your enjoyment
Horse plus flip flops equals .........................


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I love my Red Wings steel toed boots. I've had them for about 2.5 years now and I've only ever had to replace the laces and a test in the tongue from a pallet cutting the stitching.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

joe, oh god that hurts.

thank you all...I'm going to check every one that's recommended. I ride after dark now and lead my horse back to her paddock in the dark and she kind of rushes to get home at night. I don't expect this is going to happen all the time, but I'll tell you, I wouldn't want to get caught again.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I have a pair of steel toed running shoes as well. They were just the cat's meow when I was training my OTStd to watch where she put her feet! I've been stepped on many times with those shoes and nary a problem. It's awfully funny to see the horse react when he is standing crooked (on one of my feet) and I haul off and kick him with my other foot! LOL.


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

NorthernMama said:


> I have a pair of steel toed running shoes as well. They were just the cat's meow when I was training my OTStd to watch where she put her feet! I've been stepped on many times with those shoes and nary a problem. It's awfully funny to see the horse react when he is standing crooked (on one of my feet) and I haul off and kick him with my other foot! LOL.


HAHAHAH!! that is very funny! I thought falling the way I did was funny too. it was superfast the way I went down.

But when I looked at the tip of my boot, I knew I dodged one. And we weren't THAT deep in the dark yet...still had light from the arena behind us. 

Problem is, I think, she wants to rush back to her nice safe barn and she's not following my pace.. In fact, this is the first horse that did this...kind of rushed me while we walk. 

I have to ask my instructor if she's being pushy or if she's rushing because it's night and she doesn't like it and how to handle it in the dark. I like to do what I call the old lady walk and walk real slow then speed faster, slower...to make her walk my pace and concentrate on me. I better get stronger boots fast!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

wild old thing said:


> I have to ask my instructor if she's being pushy or if she's rushing because it's night and she doesn't like it and how to handle it in the dark. I like to do what I call the old lady walk and walk real slow then speed faster, slower...to make her walk my pace and concentrate on me. I better get stronger boots fast!


Yup, if a horse rushes me, I walk that much slower. I will even stop and not go anywhere until the horse settles down. It can take a while, but it's needed. I have also turned the horse around and walked the other way. Whatever works -- she's got to listen to you. Whether she is doing it because she scared of the boogieman or because she wants to go home - she still has to set her pace to yours. 

Unless she's young and never been in the dark before, or has a vision problem, I doubt the dark is the problem. It's more likely she just wants to go home, and it could be that her schedule has changed somewhat and she figures she should have been in the barn an hour earlier. (Stupid time change!)


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

equiniphile said:


> I would NOT recommend steel-toed boots for working around horses. I've heard horror stories about them crushing down on feet and requiring surgery to free your toes.


Equiniphile -- better that some impact is taken by the steel insert than it all be taken by my foot then. At least I would still have toes to free, as opposed to five flaps of flattened skin and bone. I have never heard of this happening. It'd have to be a heck of a lot of pressure to do that.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

NorthernMama said:


> I have a pair of steel toed running shoes as well. They were just the cat's meow when I was training my OTStd to watch where she put her feet! I've been stepped on many times with those shoes and nary a problem. It's awfully funny to see the horse react when he is standing crooked (on one of my feet) and I haul off and kick him with my other foot! LOL.


I forgot about that...Skechers makes some really cute steel-toed sneakers.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I never wear steel toed boots....been stepped on plenty in my short Blundstones, Australian made, have elasticated sides, look great under jeans, just like a good working/riding boot, no laces....my current pair has lasted 10 years! Average $180-210 new, tread lasts forever, good heel for riding......and you can get them in steel toe.......pretty much the Aussie/kiwi farm/riding boot.....my BO is getting o,d and saw my boots and said, 'my grandpa used to wear boots like those, where'd ya get em, I'm tired of bending over for laces!'

Another thing.....I just need to put my toe on my spur to pull them off!
Blundstone Footwear - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Ps. Steel toes when riding can cause ingrown toenails......I found out the hard way!!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Ps. Steel toes when riding can cause ingrown toenails......I found out the hard way!!


Steel toed footware do not cause ingrown toenails. You'd have to be wearing footware that is waaaaay too small.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

I was always told not to use steel toed boots around horses because the purpose of the steel cap is to sever the toes if a heavy object (e.g. a concrete slab) falls on them, so they can be reattached rather than being crushed flat. That's why they're used in the construction industry but are banned at a number of (racing) stables I know of. I'd get a good pair of leather boots instead - I've had my toes trodden on by large horses before and, even with my broken ones, it isn't _that _bad so long as you have proper footwear.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh my Lord! Where is this stuff coming from? The purpose of steel toed boots is to severe the toes rather than crush them? Not likely!

Have any of you guys ever worked construction? Have you ever had anything heavier than a horse land on your toe? Or how about a cutting tool? Steel toed boots are to prevent damage to the toes, not determine what kind of damage is inflicted. Years ago, someone figured out that if something lands behind the steel toe cap, the foot could be damaged, so they put in meta-tarsil plates to protect the upperfoot. So, does that mean that the meta-tarsil plate is there to prevent crushing of the foot, but severing at the ankle? NO! Oh, and what about steel sole inserts? Those must be to localize potential damage to... to... to... to what exactly? 

Wow. I'm sorry, but I just am totally floored by the mumbo-jumbo on this thread. Better to be crushed than severed; better to be severed than crushed. The point of steel protection is PROTECTION! 

No way can anyone ever cover every aspect of safety. You can wear a helmet and still break your neck. You can wear steel toed footware and still loose your foot. There is no way to put someone in a rubber room, except to actually put them in a rubber room.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

NorthernMama said:


> Oh my Lord! Where is this stuff coming from? The purpose of steel toed boots is to severe the toes rather than crush them? Not likely!
> 
> Have any of you guys ever worked construction? Have you ever had anything heavier than a horse land on your toe? Or how about a cutting tool? Steel toed boots are to prevent damage to the toes, not determine what kind of damage is inflicted. Years ago, someone figured out that if something lands behind the steel toe cap, the foot could be damaged, so they put in meta-tarsil plates to protect the upperfoot. So, does that mean that the meta-tarsil plate is there to prevent crushing of the foot, but severing at the ankle? NO! Oh, and what about steel sole inserts? Those must be to localize potential damage to... to... to... to what exactly?
> 
> ...


I've had a block of marble land on my toe :wink: I've worked for my father shifting a lot of stuff (anywhere between 300kg and 3t) and have always worn steel toed boots then. But a steel toe has an edge, an edge can bend and cut - and there have been a number of people who have experienced partial severing from steel-toed boots (whether or not the boots met safety standards I don't know). And none of the boots I've ever had (all met Australian safety standards but all at least 10 years old) have metatarsal plates so this may be what's contributing to those incidents...


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Wildoldthing, try soaking the toe of the boot then pushing it back in to shape and stuffing it with newspaper. Allow a week for it to dry. You can change the paper if necessary. It worked for me with cowboy boots.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

NorthernMama said:


> Steel toed footware do not cause ingrown toenails. You'd have to be wearing footware that is waaaaay too small.


Haha nope! My boots are always a litter bigger because I have NO arch whatsoever......so it's not the size for me, but size does play not ingrown toe nails for sure. What it is is the stirrup pressure on your boot and where your toes are pushing into the boot.....so after having the podiatrist cut portions of my toenails off while I sat there and watched him needle my toes, I will never ride in steel toes again because they have no flexibility if your toe is pushed up against the steel cap.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

EvilHoD: Severing -- better that than no foot at all. But, even so, the odds of something falling just that right way to bend the edge and not have the cap of the toe take the biggest part of the impact and roll off your toe has got to be extremely small. I've been around these things almost my whole life and never, ever heard of this happening. So, not saying it's impossible, just incredibly unlikely. And, as you say, if they are crappy boots than maybe the steel isn't bent properly to encourage the front or side roll, or the steel is crappy steel.

MuppetGirl: Ingrown toenails -- I would never ride with steel toed boots, only because my toes would get too cold, but how in blazes do you end up with your toes jammed up there so much and so often that you are pushing on your toenails? It may as well be that the boots are too small -- same effect. You'd have problems with most any boot at that. I have slightly deformed toes from wearing too small footwear as a child actually.

I will continue to wear my steel toed boots and runners when I'm working around things that go bump and things that cut. I guess I have the steel toed bug like others have the helmet bug!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

NorthernMama said:


> EvilHoD: Severing -- better that than no foot at all. But, even so, the odds of something falling just that right way to bend the edge and not have the cap of the toe take the biggest part of the impact and roll off your toe has got to be extremely small. I've been around these things almost my whole life and never, ever heard of this happening. So, not saying it's impossible, just incredibly unlikely. And, as you say, if they are crappy boots than maybe the steel isn't bent properly to encourage the front or side roll, or the steel is crappy


I think we're in agreement here ;-) severing is definitely better than crushing which is why I wear steel toed boots in the workshop - having heavy stuff dropped on one's toes is nasty! But with a horse I've had them jump on me before in normal boots and I didn't so much as get a broken toe and, not knowing the quality of the steel in my work boots, I'd pick a sore foot over a cut when dealing with horses, especially as the pressure is generally momentary, unlike when 400kg of stone decides to land on your foot (growling at blocks of marble doesn't seem to work :lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I've wanted a pair of steel boots, but I HATE all of the ones I've tried on. The whole boot/shoe is nice and snug, and then the steel toe is like a big cavern for my foot, my toes just wiggle around in there. No. If my shoe is going to be snug the toes need to be too. If I could find a good pair that was snug on my foot (As much as steel can be) then that would be WONDERFUL. (And ideas? Anyone?)


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> I think we're in agreement here ;-) severing is definitely better than crushing which is why I wear steel toed boots in the workshop - having heavy stuff dropped on one's toes is nasty! But with a horse I've had them jump on me before in normal boots and I didn't so much as get a broken toe and, not knowing the quality of the steel in my work boots, I'd pick a sore foot over a cut when dealing with horses, especially as the pressure is generally momentary, unlike when 400kg of stone decides to land on your foot (growling at blocks of marble doesn't seem to work :lol.


See, so the activity in the horse world is not going to cause the steel to bend and cut off your toes, but could prevent a broken toe. I had a weanling step on my toe and break it. (I wasn't expecting to be working with animals that day, so not prepared.) It's all in how they land and how much PSI there is! Those little weanling feet are tiny!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Shoebox, I've never seen a "snug" steel toe. Generally, that's not something you would want. Also, the best socks to wear with steel toes are wool socks. That will give a big of fill for your toe area. 

It gets cold in Minnesota,too -- surely you don't wear snug boots in the winter? You'd freeze your tootsies!


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

NorthernMama said:


> Shoebox, I've never seen a "snug" steel toe. Generally, that's not something you would want. Also, the best socks to wear with steel toes are wool socks. That will give a big of fill for your toe area.
> 
> It gets cold in Minnesota,too -- surely you don't wear snug boots in the winter? You'd freeze your tootsies!


My boots are moderately snug. Snug enough that I can wear them either with my normal socks or a nice thick pair of wool socks. Why would snugness make my feet colder? (Not snug as in too small, just snug as in fitting well against my foot.) That being said, my feet do occasionally still get cold... I just attributed that to it being Minnesota and freezing. Should I get boots that are big on me?

And if that's the case on the steel toes, there isn't any way I could handle them! I'll stick with my riding boots. Been stepped on once in those and my foot came out of it just fine.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

What keeps your feet warm is not the sock, but the air layers in between the threads and layers. If your boots are snug, they crush the socks, hence crushing the air layers that you need to keep your feet warm. My rule of thumb for all my winter footware, whether riding, walking, skiing or skating, is that I should easily be able to wiggle my toes with my two pairs of socks on. If I touch the top or front of the shoe/boot, it's too small.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

NorthernMama said:


> EvilHoD: Severing -- better that than no foot at all. But, even so, the odds of something falling just that right way to bend the edge and not have the cap of the toe take the biggest part of the impact and roll off your toe has got to be extremely small. I've been around these things almost my whole life and never, ever heard of this happening. So, not saying it's impossible, just incredibly unlikely. And, as you say, if they are crappy boots than maybe the steel isn't bent properly to encourage the front or side roll, or the steel is crappy steel.
> 
> MuppetGirl: Ingrown toenails -- I would never ride with steel toed boots, only because my toes would get too cold, but how in blazes do you end up with your toes jammed up there so much and so often that you are pushing on your toenails? It may as well be that the boots are too small -- same effect. You'd have problems with most any boot at that. I have slightly deformed toes from wearing too small footwear as a child actually.
> 
> I will continue to wear my steel toed boots and runners when I'm working around things that go bump and things that cut. I guess I have the steel toed bug like others have the helmet bug!


Haha cold toes.....I know about that! When I got the ingrown toenails was after riding for a while in an indoor (so heated, no cold toes) and using a lot of heel down riding, reining for that matter. BUT on top of that, I also run, but I get shin sore, and now I've figured out why (thanks DR Oz) my muscles running across shins and my calves are tight and my big toe points up and my shins get sore because of the tight calves.....so if we roll the tight calves over to riding, my big to sticks up when I go heel down, therefore jamming my big toes into the steel toe on my boot.....that is how I got ingrown toenails....the fact that my boots were steel toed just hurried the problem along, no give whatsoever ever.....podiatrist doesn't want me in them again......


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

NorthernMama said:


> What keeps your feet warm is not the sock, but the air layers in between the threads and layers. If your boots are snug, they crush the socks, hence crushing the air layers that you need to keep your feet warm. My rule of thumb for all my winter footware, whether riding, walking, skiing or skating, is that I should easily be able to wiggle my toes with my two pairs of socks on. If I touch the top or front of the shoe/boot, it's too small.


Oh! Well maybe I'll have to invest in some different boots. Not that I can afford any right now. But I will certainly keep that in mind!



Muppetgirl said:


> Haha cold toes.....I know about that! When I got the ingrown toenails was after riding for a while in an indoor (so heated, no cold toes) and using a lot of heel down riding, reining for that matter. BUT on top of that, I also run, but I get shin sore, and now I've figured out why (thanks DR Oz) my muscles running across shins and my calves are tight and my big toe points up and my shins get sore because of the tight calves.....so if we roll the tight calves over to riding, my big to sticks up when I go heel down, therefore jamming my big toes into the steel toe on my boot.....that is how I got ingrown toenails....the fact that my boots were steel toed just hurried the problem along, no give whatsoever ever.....podiatrist doesn't want me in them again......


I had a problem with ingrown toenails, but not from riding. Both sides of both big toes. Had the minor surgery to fix them SO MANY TIMES I finally went in and told the podiatrist "Cut them out and burn them so they don't grow back. All of them." And she did. It was awful (Mostly just the Novocaine and after it wore off), but I've never had to deal with it again and tham makes it SO worth it!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

what a load of marlarky, anything heavy enough to damage or sever a foot under a steel toe would have totally destroyed it without one. 
Here from ANSI, Safety toes are rated at 2500 psi. Thats per square inch, No horse will ever crush one,
*Misconceptions*



 Testing has proven that a compliant steel toe is much safer than the alternative. The misconception that extreme weights will cause the steel toe to crush and amputate the wearers toes is categorically false. The weight required to crush a steel toe would also easily crush an unprotected foot, effectively amputating the toes. In most cases, the engineering of the steel toe causes the impact force to be redirected.



​


----------

